Ask HN: What would you have asked Mark Zuckerburg? - notjtrig
======
plmpsu
Is Facebook collecting or storing data related to persons who have not agreed
to Facebook's ToS and who have no Facebook account?

~~~
aviv
No doubt. Every load of their Like button and Comments widget on millions of
sites is saved somewhere, building a nice graph of all the pages you ever
visited from a particular IP and probably a cookie the widget saves.

~~~
plmpsu
Given all the talk and waving around of the Facebook ToS in the hearing, it
would have been nice to have this question asked.

------
dmethvin
Why did you hire a psychologist from the company that inappropriately
disclosed data to Cambridge Analytica?

[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/18/facebook-
cambri...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/18/facebook-cambridge-
analytica-joseph-chancellor-gsr)

------
hkchad
Mr. Zuck, for the purposes of this conversation 'Data' does not mean likes,
cat videos or news articles you post.

Data will be defined to include but not limited to, websites users visit due
to ad tracking, friends, installed apps, apps installed by friends, any any
other tracking data generated by the facebook platform.

Saying that, do you share 'data' with any 3rd parties.

Amazed me none of them could decouple 'data' stuff I actively upload or share
with stuff facebook 'generates' based on users behavior.

~~~
basch
would people pay facebook to target people if they could buy and export the
data?

facebook has a huge incentive to NOT sell the data, keep it to themselves, and
be the only one that can use the data to target ads.

its the same reason they WANT every developer who exported data to delete it.
they want to be the only ones with data of any type.

------
aviv
About the presence of the FB Like button and Comments widget on a large
portion of the web, and what do they do with the data about all the sites and
pages their users visit, which is readily available for Facebook to collect,
store and use on any site that includes their widgets and even those that
don't by way of the Referrer http header in case the next site you visit has
FB widgets.

Facebook has far more data about the pages you visit than an ISP ever will (to
which HTTPS pages are invisible unless they employ MITM techniques). Facebook
sees it all...

------
RobertRoberts
I'd ask him to give a straight answer.

------
dazhbog
I think he would probably dodge our questions majestically..

------
Cofike
I mean, he's not dead. You can still talk to him.

------
zipotm
NOTHING :)

------
anothergoogler
What did the five fingers say to the face?

------
jwilk
What's the last vowel in your surname? (It's "e", not "u".)

------
pcunite
Will you implement Article 17 from EU GDPR for all Facebook accounts?

Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of a political party that acted
in the interests to elect Hillary Diane Rodham Clinton for the presidency?

Mr. Zuckerberg, you personally are the controlling party in an unregulated
entity that can sells advertising. You have admitted that you were not aware
to the extent that your platform is used to sell misinformation. Do you think
that your platform could have been used to subvert the democratic process in
previous elections?

------
angersock
"How long have you been on this planet called Earth?"

More productively:

"How can you claim to let users delete content when the papers on your own
company's storage and file systems explicitly state that data is never deleted
but instead marked as unavailable?"

EDIT:

To wit:

[https://code.facebook.com/posts/685565858139515/needle-
in-a-...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/685565858139515/needle-in-a-
haystack-efficient-storage-of-billions-of-photos/)

> _The delete operation is simple – it marks the needle in the haystack store
> as deleted by setting a “deleted” bit in the flags field of the needle.
> However, the associated index record is not modified in any way so an
> application could end up referencing a deleted needle. A read operation for
> such a needle will see the “deleted” flag and fail the operation with an
> appropriate error. The space of a deleted needle is not reclaimed in any
> way. The only way to reclaim space from deleted needles is to compact the
> haystack (see below)._

~~~
beal
I think it eventually does get deleted.

> Compaction is an online operation which reclaims the space used by the
> deleted and duplicate needles (needles with the same key). It creates a new
> haystack by copying needles while skipping any duplicate or deleted entries.
> Once done it swaps the files and in-memory structures.

Just in an efficient way for FB

